# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам контейнер 20 ф.

## Odeset

контейнеру 5 лет. покупался новым. использовался под вещевой склад.
цена 800 у.е.
т. 098 30 40 352.
   0482 30 90 25. Вадим.

----------


## Odeset

ап

----------


## !Иван!

можно фото?

----------


## Odeset

что фотать? контейнер целый, не мятый, не дырявый. моря не видел.
с завода на 7 км. там и стоит от рождения.)

----------


## Роман75

Предложу 500$...

----------


## Odeset

предложите 800....

----------


## Terminal7

Морской или ЖД ?

----------


## Odeset

морской вроде), брали в Иличевске на заводе, а в чем разница?

----------


## Terminal7

> морской вроде), брали в Иличевске на заводе, а в чем разница?


 В высоте.
А где он обитает?

----------


## Odeset

на 7км

----------


## Odeset

еще есть парочка)

----------


## Odeset

продается.

----------


## Odeset

еще продам

----------


## Роман75

Два по 500$....

----------


## Odeset

два по 700....

----------


## Роман75

Ок. Уговорил.. Два по 600 готов взять...

----------


## Odeset

ни Вам ни мне 700

----------


## Роман75

> ни Вам ни мне 650
> и по рукам)


 Надо будет глянуть их в живую. Смотреть на 7-м км на рынке?

----------


## Odeset

ага

----------


## Odeset

есть еще.

----------


## Odeset

еще один есть....

----------


## skripugka

какая высота в контейнере?

----------


## Odeset

2,60 м

----------


## Odeset

остался последний

----------


## -PHANTOM-

Последний бронь. В субботу смотрим

----------


## Odeset

ок. бронь за фантомам.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  01.07.2015 в 14:12 ----------

резерв снят.
в продаже.

----------


## Odeset

апним

----------


## -PHANTOM-

тел для связи в личку плиз

----------

